# Building up a support network



## Jdyson (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi 

I found out today that out LA have accepted us to start stage 1, I'm scared, nervous and excited all at the same time!!

They've asked us to build up a local support network and I'd be interested to hear what everyone has done.  We have husbands parents 5 mins away, our close friends live 15 mins away and my family only live 45 mins away.

What else do we need to demonstrate, things like what local groups and activities there are locally that children can get involved in?

Ideas would be welcome - thanks! x


----------



## mummy2blossom (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi, congratulations on the beginning of your journey! 

I put several groups/sure start centres etc 
We also made friends at our prep group which has become one of our very good friends now! So I would say you hope to make friendships with fellow adopters during your training. 
We also met up with a colleague of my husband who had adopted already, our sw loved that we had done this right at the beginning. 
I also noted GP & health visitor as they would be supportive for medical advice etc. 

Oh and I also mentioned this forum! 

Good luck & all the best x


----------



## Jdyson (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks mummy2blossom, some useful ideas there x


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi
You will be surprised how many people you end up putting in your support network (eco map) we had 16 i think in the end, i put friends and family, and even the ones who would just be there for emotional support, so perhaps a phonecall? i have friends who live over 3 hours away but i still put them down, i put my work colleagues, and i also put FF down, this website is a huge part of my support network.


I researched what facilities our local area has to offer for children, and i found loads of stuff, i listed everything from, parks, beach, swimming pool, schools, to community centre groups, church run clubs, and sports clubs.


Good luck
poppy xx


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

HI there
I would recommend joining adoption uk and attending a group meeting at your local group. Honestly for me other adopters provide the best support. I treated my support network like a paperwork exercise but once LOs came home I really wish I'd made some adopter friends already. It was harder once they were home as I was so anxious which isn't great for making friends.  Now I have fantastic support but really wish it had been there earlier. 
In terms of passing panel though it was easy to add all of our friends and family. Even though many friends haven't been much support at all. New adopter friends have been the best for me. My best friends live far away so altjough supportive couldn't be there physically which is what I needed. 
BTW we adopted two very traumatized siblings. Other people have different experience and cope differently with different levels of support. 
Sorry for essay just thought I'd share in case it helps 
Xxxxx


----------

